# Friday Photo Competition



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm a little bored and thought I'd try this. I've had this megs 16 sitting in my room for a while now and didn't sell it so I'm going to put it up for a prize for a little competition tonight.










Share your best photo for the chance to win, doesn't have to be car related. I'll pick one at random and send you the wax.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

One of my favourite I've taken -


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Ferrari - Hungaroring - 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

My ex boss playing in the rain


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

the only way is up by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I'll go with the one with the most likes on my flickr page....


Stepping Stones by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

think she was yawning , but good timing


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Taken a few years back now but still one of my fave pics:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

My mates 206 Rallye running 160 bhp from a 1.6 VTS lump on GSXR TB's in 800KG

no PS, no effects, just a long shutter and two iphones


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The Red Arrows by badger_girl, on Flickr


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

The Japanese Garden in Saltwell Park, Gateshead. I took this shot with my Infra Red converted Nikon D70 which is converted to 590nM super colour. 

Saltwell Park Super Colour IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Phil


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

B2ONGO said:


> I'll go with the one with the most likes on my flickr page....
> 
> 
> Stepping Stones by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Post 6 wins from the random number generator.

Will PM you tomorrow for your address


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well done B2ongo, superb picture too! :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice one - thanks very much.

I've PM'd my address. 

Cheers


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Megs arrived today mate - cheers. 

Even gave it a quick run out on the wifes car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Ferrari - Hungaroring - 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Stunning Eddie as always


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mtxfiesta said:


> the only way is up by M W images, on Flickr


Very nice love it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Best i have to offer, from florida earlier this year


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Best i have to offer, from florida earlier this year


Great shot Rob I think you caught a poacher that a big drift net out the back:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Bit late for competition but never mind. Thankyou


----------

